# Can't get OEM Euro HIDs to work as bi-xenons (MkV)



## dinglehoser (Jan 31, 2007)

*Figured it out! How to get OEM Euro HIDs to work as bi-xenons (MkV)*

(Reposted from the MkV forum)
I got an OEM Euro HID kit from ECS, and they assured me over the phone that if I had a highline CEC (which I do), I could just enable byte 0 bit 1 (Xenon with shutter installed) and have bi-xenon functionality. I did this, and it doesn't work - when I turn on the high beams, I get a pair of fault codes for left and right low beam reflector motors not responding, and only the inner halogens light up rather than the shutter flipping the xenon beam upwards (the xenon beam stays on, but low). If I turn on byte 4, bit 4 instead (Xenon shutter without shutter installed), the fault codes go away, but as expected, I still only get xenon low beams (and the normal halogen high beams).
What am I missing here? I noticed that the ECS 10 to 12 pin adapters have a loose grey wire that isn't hooked up to the vehicle harness side. Does this have something to do with the missing bi-xenon functionality?
EDIT: Look a few posts down to see how I did it.


_Modified by dinglehoser at 5:05 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Def call ECS to trouble shoot since they let you know it'll work.
You may need Vag-Com????
Not sure.
If so, after checking with ECS you can then check out the Vag-Com forum and see if there is a procedure involved.
TTT for you though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinglehoser (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Figured it out! How to get OEM Euro HIDs to work as bi-xenons (dinglehoser)*

Armed with a Bentley manual and some free time this afternoon, I decided to sleuth this one out myself. The solution is actually pretty simple. 
Without the factory Euro range control module, you can't just enable the Xenon with Shutter Installed bit in VAG-COM - it simply doesn't work. You have to engage in a bit of wire-hacking and take advantage of the fact that without the range control module controlling the shutter, the projector's shutter flips up and stays up (for high beam) when power is applied to it.
As such, all you have to do if you have the ECS harness with the loose wire at terminal 11 on the headlight side is to take a Scotchlok splice connector and tap it into terminal 8 - the + lead for the high beams. Leave CEC (09) byte 3 bit 3 (Xenon-shutter without shutter installed) enabled and DO NOT enable byte 0 bit 1 (Xenon with shutter installed) - if you do, it will work but throw fault codes each time you flip on your brights.
Once you've done that, each time you turn on the high beams, the inside halogens turn on AND the shutter fully opens. Turn them off and the shutter returns to the low-beam position. The best part: no fault codes!
So far as I can tell, this is the only way US-spec MkVs without HID can fully utilize the features of the OEM Euro HIDs in a plug-and-play fashion without having to source the range control ECU, auto-leveling components, etc. ECS should consider wiring that currently loose wire to the high beam hot lead in their harness for future production. It would make the Euro kit 99% plug and play for those with highline CECs (the other 1% being flipping on that bit in VAG-COM).
Hope this helps. IMO, the OEM HIDs are worth every cent now that I've gotten the "bi" part of "bi-xenon" working. Cheers!


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Figured it out! How to get OEM Euro HIDs to work as bi-xenons (dinglehoser)*

good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Figured it out! How to get OEM Euro HIDs to work as bi-xenons (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yea,
When I get the FAQ done this is going in.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Figured it out! How to get OEM Euro HIDs to work as bi-xenons (nater)*

*ADDED TO FAQ*


----------

